# How Can I become attractive :)



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

Good Day Ladies

What can I do to become more attractive for my wife, in terms of physical and personal appearance.

and what would you like your husband do for you that is not doing now?


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Well... if I was your wife.... I wouldn't be looking at physical as much as making yourself emotionally attractive, but hey, it's what a person says and does that gets me swooning. I often don't see the physical (which would be obvious if I posted images of some of my SO's in life HAAAAAAA) but that's just me.... 

I would be attracted to my SO right now, if he looked at me, saw me, and made some gesture that really said that he saw ME... but then i might also be too shocked to react HAAAAAA


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Clean clothes, clean bod, hair, teeth etc, nice aftershave but not too much of it, big warm sincere smile that comes from the eyes as well as the mouth 

(not tooo grossly overweight but I really think that one gets overplayed so I mean mega stuff, not just being a bit pudgy)
(oh, and if you're a smoker, scrub your fingers as well as your mouth!!!!!)

all the rest is mental & emotional, so on the assumption you've got that covered, I'd say that's it!


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

I would like my H to plan a surprise getaway for the two of us.
Be more romantic.
Be more open emotionally with me.


----------



## Asking4Flowers (Mar 2, 2011)

Wear tight pants to show off the buns!

Depends on your wife really...some women like them clean shaven and others like a more rugged look like Hugh Jackman. Maybe try the opposite of what you have been doing just to shake things up. She may laugh but she'll at least be flattered by your efforts!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Just asking in general or has she expressed that you are not attractive?

Or do you feel unattractive for some reason?

I know that if I:

- Had DDD boobs
- A mouth with no teeth
- A flat stomach with no evidence of childbirth
- A tight round butt

Then he would freak out and we'd be having sex 24/7...if I win the lottery, maybe...but don't think that's going to happen anytime soon.

Him:

- Actually I find him extremely attractive - still, even after 27 years together - as far as attractive in the sense of being turned on - nothing - great as is.
- As a man, he would be more attractive to me if he were more patient, understanding, loving and giving...but hey, if he was he'd be my girlfriend and not my husband! LOL


----------



## bluesky (Jan 29, 2011)

A man's opinion.

One of the most attractive features in a man is CONFIDENCE.
So, in essence...your LEAST attractive feature is likely the fact that you had to ask this.

I assume you are clean and groomed....that's a great start.

Consider updating you clothes......most woman dig a man with a little style, provided it's not over the top.
Also...get GOOD cologne....but DON'T put too much on.
I wear BVULGARI and Platinum Egoiste by Chanel and get a lot of compliments.

DO NOT TUCK SHIRTS!
DO NOT WERE SHORT PANTS!
BE CONFIDENT!
MAKE EYE CONTACT!
HAVE GOOD BREATH!

Get your swagger back.....


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Flipflops on a guy is atrocious. So are golf visors, gold colored sun glasses and goatees. Mix those all together you get a supernova of red neck-ism.


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

madimoff said:


> Clean clothes, clean bod, hair, teeth etc, nice aftershave but not too much of it, big warm sincere smile that comes from the eyes as well as the mouth
> 
> (not tooo grossly overweight but I really think that one gets overplayed so I mean mega stuff, not just being a bit pudgy)
> (oh, and if you're a smoker, scrub your fingers as well as your mouth!!!!!)
> ...


I think this pretty well sums it up. But I also like the addition of wearing updated, well fitting clothing. 

Make sure you have good hygiene and that your nose and ear hairs are trimmed. Groom your eyebrows if they are crazy.

I think being healthy is sexy. Take care of your health, your body. 

If you have dry skin, use moisturizer or lotion. Seriously. If you have a rash or skin disorder get treatment for it. If you have dandruff use Head & Shoulders (or similar).


----------



## Camper (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm a guy...couldn't resist.

Women will tell you one thing but do another. What they really want is a bigger and better deal (ladder theory). It doesn't really matter what you look like. Look at Donald Trump! If you were to hit the lottery, you'd be 10 times more handsome.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Tourchwood said:


> and what would you like your husband do for you that is not doing now?


Stop drinking and smoking? 

Wishful thinking...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Errr, at the risk of sounding too forward, if that is your photo, you aren't doing too bad. 
As for Donald Trump, yeah, that is obvious. Any man who has his hair rise up in one piece during a gust of wind in NYC isn't scoring chicks because he is sexy, it is because his wallet is. Not a barometer to measure yourself by.
I will agree with confidence and keeping in shape.


----------



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

thank you all,
bluesky, thanks very good points. 

I feel sometimes i lost confident of myself.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Tourchwood said:


> thank you all,
> bluesky, thanks very good points.
> 
> I feel sometimes i lost confident of myself.


Plenty of ideas in this link.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/18181-man-up-nice-guy-reference.html


----------

